# Mainboard für AMD FX-8350 - Auswahlliste - Empfehlungen von euch?! ...



## Zerri (30. August 2016)

*Mainboard für AMD FX-8350 - Auswahlliste - Empfehlungen von euch?! ...*

Wunderschönen guten Abend 

Ich habe mir mal Mainboards rausgesucht & Ihr sollt nun entscheiden, welches davon am Besten für den FX-8350 geeignet ist !!!

Hier die Liste:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

- Nein, ich will nicht übertakten
- Ich benutze gerne Videobearbeitungsprogramme & Bildbearbeitungsprogramme von kostenlosen Anbietern, sowie gekaufte Programme 
- Ab und an mal ein Online-Spiel,...näheres kann ich dazu noch nicht sagen, evtl. werde ich ja noch zum PC spieler, momentan bin ich eher die Konsolen Zockerin

Wenn Ihr eine Empfehlung aussprecht, bitte dazu schreiben, wieso und weshalb.
Evtl. könntet Ihr mir auch sagen, welcher Arbeitsspeicher reinpasst, wenn ein neuer CPU Kühler eingebaut wird bzw. was für CPU Kühler ich verwenden kann (sollte leise sein  )

Um Hilfe wäre ich dankbar - !!!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. August 2016)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-8350 - Auswahlliste - Empfehlungen von euch?! ...*

Dein Warenkorb ist nicht öffentlich...


----------



## type_o (30. August 2016)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-8350 - Auswahlliste - Empfehlungen von euch?! ...*

Leider kann man deinen Warenkorb hier nicht sehen! 
Muss der Einkauf bei MF sein? 
Da du nicht übertakten willst, empfehle ich dir dieses MB. Oder eines aus DIESER Liste. 
Dazu diesen CPU-Kühler.  
Ram nimmst du diesen!

EDIT: was gefällt dir an deinem derzeitigen denn nicht?


----------



## Zerri (30. August 2016)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-8350 - Auswahlliste - Empfehlungen von euch?! ...*

Hmm, bei mir wird alles angezeigt, wenn ich auf den Link klicke von mir. Und ich habe es vorab extra auf Öffentlich gestellt.
Was ist an MF auszusetzen? 

Ich schreibe dann einfach mal die Mainboards hier rein, also die Bezeichnung...

- Asus 970 PRO GAMING/AURA AMD 970 
- MSI 970A SLI Krait Edition AMD 970 So.AM3+
- MSI 970 Gaming AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual 
- Asus M5A97 R2.0 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual 
- Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P AMD 970 So.AM3+ 
- Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P AMD 970 So.AM3+ 
- Gigabyte GA-990X-Gaming SLI AMD 990X


_______

type_o : Also das ASRock kommt nicht in Frage !!! Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, sind dort ebenfalls wieder keine Kühler auf den Spawas drauf & von den Anschlüssen und der Ausstattung her, wäre es noch schlechter als mein jetziges von MSI 970A-G43 !!!

Möchte mich in dieser Hinsicht verbessern & natürlich auch mit neuem Board die Dual Channel Funktion wieder betreiben können, bei mir ist diese Funktion leider kaputt, nachdem ich heute einen Bekannten auf mein Board hab schauen lassen !!!

Und was mir an meinem derzeitigen nicht gefällt ist, dass wie gesagt die Dual Channel Funktion nicht mehr funktioniert, die Spannungswandler einfach zu heiß werden.
Deshalb neues Board so oder so & wenn ich Geld ausgeben muss, dann eben auch für ein Board was "mehr" kann bzw. meine CPU noch besser unterstützt.


----------



## type_o (30. August 2016)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-8350 - Auswahlliste - Empfehlungen von euch?! ...*

Okay, hab verstanden, Dann eines von DIESEN hier! 
Was hast du denn für eine Case-Lüftung?


----------



## Zerri (31. August 2016)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-8350 - Auswahlliste - Empfehlungen von euch?! ...*



type_o schrieb:


> Okay, hab verstanden, Dann eines von DIESEN hier!
> Was hast du denn für eine Case-Lüftung?



Vorne mit 120mm Lüfter rein - hinten 120mm raus - Netzteil am Boden - am Boden wurde vom Vorbesitzer auch ein kleiner Lüfter verbaut !!! Das war es.


----------



## type_o (31. August 2016)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-8350 - Auswahlliste - Empfehlungen von euch?! ...*

Somit hast genug Luftstrom im Case. Da hilft nur Undervolten der CPU damit die SpaWa's nicht so heiß werden. 
Ich würde das ASRock- MB nehmen. Auf 16Gb Ram aufrüsten und dann die Spannung der CPU, im BIOS soweit möglich senken. Einen Top-Blower CPU-Kühler drauf und gut is. 
Vllt noch die Case-Lüfter nicht vom MB regeln lassen, sondern über MOLEX-Adapter bei 7V laufen lassen. Sind dann nicht soo laut. 
Deinen "alten" RAM kannst ja auch verkaufen! Und bitte KEINE Vollbestückung der Ram-Bänke auf AMD-MB's! Da musst schon wieder die Ram-Spannung anheben! 
Stelle alle Werte manuell im BIOS ein!


----------



## Breyten (31. August 2016)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-8350 - Auswahlliste - Empfehlungen von euch?! ...*

Ich hatte einen ASUS M5A97 R2.0 mit Athlon II X4 und später FX 8350. Ich konnte keine nennenswerte Probleme feststellen, selbst bei anspruchsvolle Spiele wie GTA5 lief alles gut. Natürlich ohne Übertaktung. Spannungswandler blieben relativ kühl. In meinem System hatte ich drei Lüfter betrieben. Das Board ist etwas schmaler als ein ATX in voller breite, falls es für dich wichtig ist.


----------



## Zerri (31. August 2016)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-8350 - Auswahlliste - Empfehlungen von euch?! ...*

RAM aufrüsten hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor gehabt, wollte erstmal meine alten weiter verwenden. Es wäre einfach für später hin gut zu wissen, wie viel Platz einfach da ist.

Und irgendwas untervolten etc. puh davon habe ich nicht wirklich die Ahnung, ich finde mich gerade erst ein in die PC-Welt. Das einzige was ich gelesen habe immer bisher, war das ASRock für die FX8... Reihe eher ungeeignet ist. 

Habe meine "Liste" verkleinert und somit sind es nur noch 3 Mainboards...

- MSI 970 Gaming 
- Gigabyte GA-990X Gaming SLI
- ASUS 970 Pro Gaming/AURA

Und tendiere derzeit zum MSI 970 Gaming - Grund hierfür ist folgender:
Bei meinem Beitrag hier im Forum wurde mir mal beim "zusammenstellen" eines PC's zu diesem geraten.
Meiner Meinung nach bietet es mir alles was ich benötige zu einem, so denke ich fairen Preis. 
Und die Optik gefällt mir persönlich eben auch sehr gut !!! 

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## taglicht (31. August 2016)

*AW: Mainboard für AMD FX-8350 - Auswahlliste - Empfehlungen von euch?! ...*

Wenn's in rot/schwarzer Optik sein soll, dann wenigstens MSI 990FXA Gaming AMD 990FX So.AM3+ Dual Channel Generell ist die Plattform ja schon recht alt, aber dann solltest du zumindest auf den besten Chipsatz zurückgreifen! Du wolltest dich ja auch verbessern.

Natürlich gibt es noch das Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z AMD 990FX So.AM3+ Dual. Aber das wäre für deine Ansprüche ein absoluter Overkill!

Was den CPU Kühler aneht, würde ich dir den be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower Kühler empfehlen. Ich hatte vor meinem aktuellen System auch nen FX 8350 verbaut und der Shadow Rock hats einfach nicht hinbekommen, den Hitzkopf im Zaum zu halten.


----------

